# Who's organizing Aug/Sept 2014



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd like to donate to this. But there's a dozen send them here threads out there. Who is currently organizing? When is the next shipment? And who do I send my donation to?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> I'd like to donate to this. But there's a dozen send them here threads out there. Who is currently organizing? When is the next shipment? And who do I send my donation to?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I believe @Rock31 is the one who currently organizes everything in terms of taking the donations and shipping them out..

You can, however, also check out Cigars For Warriors. They take donations through drop off centers and also through mail.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> I believe @Rock31 is the one who currently organizes everything in terms of taking the donations and shipping them out..
> 
> You can, however, also check out Cigars For Warriors. They take donations through drop off centers and also through mail.


Cool. Thanks @Drez_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mikkrulz said:


> I'd like to donate to this. But there's a dozen send them here threads out there. Who is currently organizing? When is the next shipment? And who do I send my donation to?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I am handling donations for Puff, we have an email where we receive requests from men and women overseas, every time we get an email we get a package out.

A typical cigar package will include around 100 cigars, lighters, cutters and any snacks we have on hand.

If you are interested in donating feel free to PM me or donations can always be sent to:

Troop Donations
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304

Thanks!


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> I am handling donations for Puff, we have an email where we receive requests from men and women overseas, every time we get an email we get a package out.
> 
> A typical cigar package will include around 100 cigars, lighters, cutters and any snacks we have on hand.
> 
> ...


Right on!! I've got my rent note coming up in a couple days so I'll PM you shortly after that about sending some stuff. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mikkrulz said:


> Right on!! I've got my rent note coming up in a couple days so I'll PM you shortly after that about sending some stuff. Thanks for the confirmation.


thank you!


----------

